# Knock Off Handbags



## CandyApple (Mar 30, 2007)

What does everyone think of knock off purses?

In my opinion, I think they are amazing, especially if you see some of the designs that are out there, they are exactly like the real ones. Some of the knock off's that look exactly like the designer ones are the Chloe Paddington, Miu Miu, Dior, Louis Vuitton etc.

The people behind the designer labels complain they are losing millions of dollars. Maybe if their prices were more accesible to the general public, there wouldn't be knock offs. Who's going to buy a $2000 dollar purse when they can get the exact replica for $50?


----------



## han (Mar 30, 2007)

i love this knock off


----------



## tinktink22 (Mar 31, 2007)

i have 4 coach knock offs and i can never imagine spending a total of almost $4,000 on them for real. then i couldnt throw them around like i do!! sadly enough the only real coach i had was a gift and my bird ruined it. but it was so small i couldnt even use it for a make up bag lol!! so i kinda didnt care =/


----------



## MindySue (Mar 31, 2007)

i support them because the real ones are horrible. they are made from god knows what animals and it's just awful. yeah you can say they're from cows but in reality they could be from anything, even cats! fashion can be so cruel. my sister has a real one made from lambskin or something, so sad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Aprill (Mar 31, 2007)

there is nothing wrong with a knockoff, I got my eye one one right now. I feel like sometimes people buy some bags for bragging rights. 3000 dollars for a bag? I paid over 800 bucks for a LV and I will never do it again. I find alot of great bags at Walmart target, ect. The coaches that I have, i do not even wear. Hell, I sold one for 30 dollars. I have a cheap bag that I love to death.

I would never pass judgement on someone for buying a knockoff


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 31, 2007)

i don't mind them, but i wouldn't buy one myself.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Mar 31, 2007)

If I liked it then Id get it. I dont really see a prob in 'em what so ever.


----------



## Makeup-aholic (Mar 31, 2007)

I have my eye on a Chloe Paddington knock off bag, but I would never buy it for the full price.Come on now not everyone has the money to spend 6,000 more or less on a handbag, Even if I did I would not spend it on that. But thats just me.


----------



## Princess6828 (Mar 31, 2007)

I just feel like I can always spot a knockoff. I used to have them and I would never buy one again.


----------



## Jessica (Mar 31, 2007)

I own 6 Coach bags that are real. I have been tempted to buy a LV knock off but you can soooo tell the difference in them. Everytime I see a Coach knock off up close, I can tell it's not authentic.

I actually found a website that supposedly does a knock off of LV "perfectly"....right down to the type of leather they use. I think the bags cost more than your average knock off but supposedly they do look real.


----------



## Helen Claire (Mar 31, 2007)

I'm going to assume that by using the term "knock-off" we mean designs that are manufactured to resemble high-end goods and are falsely labeled as such.

I'm afraid I can't agree with you ladies. Although I very much appreciate high end design being made available to the masses (Hello Forever21 and H&amp;M!) selling counterfeit bags is a federal offense.

There's good reason why trade in counterfeit goods is illegal: the manufacturers of such goods are forced to produce secretly. They frequently infringe international human rights agreements, do not provide living wages or a safe working environment, and organized crime is often responsible for the large scale distribution of these goods. To produce a designer-inspired piece as one's own brand is one thing; it is entirely another to produce an inferior good and ride another company's coattails by using their trademarks, advertising, and branding to falsify its origin and quality.

I wouldn't mind so much if knock-off bags weren't illegal by their very nature and if I was unaware of the suffering that workers in poorly regulated nations undergo to produce these items. To be responsible consumers we must understand where these goods come from and how they got here. To ignore the truth is tantamount to supporting the lie.

William Blake said, "When I tell any truth it is not for the sake of convincing those who do not know it, but for the sake of defending those who do." I don't know about you, but be it halfway around the world or in my own back yard, it is essential for me to know that by making my purchase I did not contribute to the gross mistreatment of a factory worker, another human being, or perpetuate the system by which they are abused.


----------



## MindySue (Mar 31, 2007)

Thats a good argument, just like it is more essential for me to know that by making my purchase i did not contribute to the brutal slaughtering of animals of all sorts just for fashion. it's sick. no the leather doesnt just come from cows that were already murdered, (which i dont see why this is a justifiable reason in the first place) probably doesnt even come from cows at all. they use cats and dogs frequently.


----------



## Blondeplaymate (Mar 31, 2007)

i dont have any knock offs...but i think its good to have around because not everyone has money to buy designer purses....so people who dont want to spend like a grand on a purse then buy the knock of...who cares its just a purse...


----------



## Helen Claire (Mar 31, 2007)

I can't believe one could devaluate impoverished people working in inhuman conditions to the point where it is more important to support these horrible practices than to kill an animal.

That, to me, is sick.


----------



## CandyApple (Mar 31, 2007)

I am quoting you here " it is essential for me to know that by making my purchase I did not contribute to the gross mistreatment of a factory worker" There are a hundred other companies out there that you purchase from and you are completely unaware of, that they mistreat factory workers!! Everyone know it's a federal offense to sell them, but we are not selling them, we are purchasing them!

Personally I think counterfeit handbags are a genius idea. The designs are only getting better and consumers will keep buying. The knockoff market costs businesses roughly $200 billion dollars a year.The counterfeiting industry comprises five to seven percent of global trade and is worth roughly US$ 450 to 500 billion. I support 100% in buying a knock off. Consumers are making a wise choice to pay $40 versus $2000 for a handbag. Who can afford to spend $2000 for a handbag? These design houses that produce luxury goods are not selling to the "general public" they are selling to the "rich and famous". So counterfeit handbags and other goods cuts back on authentic brandsâ€™ sales considerably, they had it coming their way.


----------



## natalierb (Mar 31, 2007)

I agree. There are tons of companies out there that outsource and we don't know how they treat their workers.

I have a few knockoffs that my dad bought me when he was in Asia. They look so good and so real that people always compliment me. I don't mind carrying them at all! The most I'll spend is a $100 on a purse.


----------



## snowjesh (Mar 31, 2007)

its cool wen u cant pay, and its worse wen u pay alot bugs and u see friend of u got the knokoff in just 4th half price


----------



## CellyCell (Apr 1, 2007)

I don't own any knock offs.

I would go for a Chanel knock off tho. No one would I ever buy the actual one.

Other than that - places like Target or Forever21 carry nice wannabes.


----------



## Saje (Apr 1, 2007)

I've never bought one but I never buy for brand or price anyway... If it looks cute and it looks good on me then it has to be mine. Plain and simple rules of shopping (of a shopping addict anyway)


----------



## Ashley (Apr 1, 2007)

I wouldn't buy one. I agree with Princess and JessyAnn, they're pretty easy to spot, and I know there are some really good fake there, but it seems silly to pay $100 for a fake.


----------



## han (Apr 1, 2007)

not all fakes are $100 or more the chanel bag above is $60 but yeah i agree if i had to pay $100 or more i would save a lil extra and buy a real coach


----------



## stashblaster (Apr 1, 2007)

My daughter works in NYC in the fashion industry. She informed me that I can never visit her if I carry a knockoff purse! Anyway, I have three knockoffs. Two LV and one Fendi. I absolutely love the Fendi. But honestly, I feel stupid using the LV bags because they are fake, and if they were real, I would feel stupid also for spending an obscene amount on a purse. I am suppose to go to Italy next year with a friend to celebrate our 50th birthdays :bawling: and the one thing on my list: a real Fendi purse from the Fendi store in Rome.

I think that working conditions will be deplorable whether it's an underground business or a legit one. The factories can show the US agents what they want them to see.

The big negative I see about the whole fake purse/watch scene is that these people are taking in LOTS of cash and not paying taxes on it. I have a hard time supporting that. My husband owns a business. We pay thru the nose in personal and business taxes.


----------



## Helen Claire (Apr 4, 2007)

And that makes it ok to purchase an item that _you know_ comes from one of these factories? Because other factories do it too?


----------



## chocobon (Apr 4, 2007)

I would never buy a knock off for myself but I don't really mind ppl buying them!!


----------



## CandyApple (Apr 5, 2007)

Look.... what I'm saying is there are a lot of mistreated factory workers out there, that we as a society are unaware of! The majority of people who purchase from companies that mistreat factory workers, aren't going to stop buying a product they love because of mistreated factory workers. Did people stop buying Nike when they found out the workers were mistreated and get paid pretty much $1/hr?Their sales did not hurt too much after that came out. Just like we won't ever be able to create world peace, there will always be mistreatment of factory workers, accept it!!

In Nicaragua women and children slave in the sun all day gathering coffee beans.They get paid $5 a day maximum. Let me put it this way, are you going to stop drinking coffee now that you are informed of how workers are treated? I didn't think so!


----------



## pinksugar (Apr 7, 2007)

I agree with Sage, I don't buy for brand, I buy for whether it fits with my general style and what I like. I would never pay $1000 + for a handbag, do you know how many pairs of shoes you can buy with that? LOL

Just kidding, seriously, if I really loved the designer bag and I could find it in a fake, then I'd get it, but generally I agree with Princess and jessyann too, they're too easy to spot, and if you're carrying a really obvious knockoff then it looks cheap and trashy.

Plus, there are so many fakes out there that even if you buy the real one people assume it's fake anyway.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

oh.. just wanted to add, with Coffee you should purchase it from places that support fair trade  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (starbucks does!)

And on the other hand, if you stop buying these bags, or coffee or other products in which factory workers are mistreated.. it wont stop the factories from exploiting people, and in some of these countries, what they're getting is an embarrassment, but it's better than other places they could work, and it IS a way of supporting themselves. Sometimes the factory workers get angry because their only way of earning a living is through these factories, so if they get shut down b/c of malpractice, you aren't doing these people a favour.

I guess more awareness is needed, rather than a boycott of brands  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## laurenanne (Apr 9, 2007)

I used to love knock off bags until i found out the truth. The reason knockoffs are so cheap is because they are made by children working 16 hour days. The knock off industry is supported by child labor and that is not something I want to support. I havn't bought a knockoff since and I hope that once you hear this you will tell others and help stop this industry.


----------



## newyorlatin (Apr 10, 2007)

ditto


----------



## Gvieve (Apr 10, 2007)

?


----------



## annamelise (Apr 11, 2007)

I own some real deals and bunch of knockoffs after a day that I realize I am not a person who sticks w/one bag for a few years! Imagine the cost you had to bare and how long it takes for you to use it till you thinks its worth the money you pay for. So, now I am a total knockoff supporter.

Plus, knockoffs are graded actually depending on where it is manufactured. For knockoffs that are manufactured in China they do have 4 different gradings AAA,AA, A and B. And also there's the one from Korea which so far I've heard of is the Triple A and the A Class. The Triple A's are normally manufactured exactly like the ones that are real. So, you don't really see the big difference afterall.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## maple (Apr 15, 2007)

Is there any pictures?


----------

